# Houston Builder



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

since everyone else has their own personal build topic I thought I would add my own, some old pics and new projects, hope you like


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

old build


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

new '51 project


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

my wife's '39 with mini shopping bags, she did everything and even made the bags


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

they all look good so far homie, keep us updated with these uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

especially the rivi i like that alot


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome work


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Riv is crazy man, I like!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking good, props to your wife especially on them bags nice touch for a female!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

some new updates on the '51, going to use a thicker white wall tire, and begining the interior, and starting the set-up in the trunk.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice Work! Whats the Houston hobby shop scene like? I might be moving to the area soon and need to know the good spots :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 19 2007, 05:19 AM~8343461
> *looks good homie
> *


*x2*


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

good work homie, i like the mural on the 51. what u use?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice work, man...keep it up!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks to everyone for their comments, I'll try to keep updates

drnitrus, the model shop scene, here in Houston could use some work, we have the Hobby Lobby chain here and about maybe 3 good shops in the area, but they mainly work on RC planes and boats, not much lowrider plastic. but when they do, I spend some cash.

STRANGER, i used the Testors custom decal system for the mural of the '51


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight models! Cool to see the different mods. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

That Rivi is Sweet dude


oneyed


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

some pics of new projects, I got the paint idea from Zfelix's video


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice rides bro! Can't believe I missed this topic!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awwrreaaadddyyy bro


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice work.........


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

More updates, well almost done really, till I find the lost back window, but I got the back door swinging, put a spare rim on the inside, mainly to hide the hinge...


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

that rivi is tight


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nicely done!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Good job on the builds man.


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

luv the 51 guy


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Heres a few of my past cars. http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z1/slos...ff/Ranchero.jpg
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z1/slos...uff/custom3.jpg
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z1/slos...opperTruck3.jpg


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

nice work homie !!!
I like them all .
give you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the rivi thats real nice !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Dec 3 2007, 07:41 PM~9368302
> *Heres a few of my past cars. http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z1/slos...ff/Ranchero.jpg
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z1/slos...uff/custom3.jpg
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z1/slos...opperTruck3.jpg
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks for all the great feedback everyone, bones I like the color on the copper truck, 

oh and everyone that like the rivi, I built it back in 1998, when i was 18 yrs. old, the motor is a ford t-bird motor i think, I'll check, and the purple interior is my lil sister's cut up old t-shirt, I took a long break from models, and now getting back into them...but no more cut up shirts though.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the comment. I know my shit looks like mickey mouse compared to everyone else on this forum but at least I can try. Hopefully I will learn a little here and show my work and get better comments on it.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry for lack of updates, but here is what i've been working on, I'm thinking a green, with another color for patterns, any ideas welcomed.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

looks good bro!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10030296
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

update on slow build
still working on seats and wiring


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it looks good tooo but hold off on the enter button !

Hell take your time bro ! It shows ! Nice lay out !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10488607
> *update on slow build
> still working on seats and wiring
> 
> ...


cool build homie....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS NICE HOMIE!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn homie those are nice cars


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jun 18 2007, 08:34 PM~8130980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


free hand ???????????????


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

no it's not freehand, i wish i was that good, it was printed on testors decal maker


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

new project, this will be a quick build hopefully, but not rushed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

another project that i got going, I was going for a hotrod look.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Update on the truck, not 100%


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Two more projects recently bought to keep me busy


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds the lade looked better laying but still looks good i like the color


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lookin good bro. im out of austin... you goin to los magnificos


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> *kykustoms Posted Today, 09:23 PM
> nice builds the lade looked better laying but still looks good i like the color*


 yea that's what i was thinking too, the frame under the truck is very bulky, i guess i got lazy



> *DA_SQUID Posted Today, 09:24 PM
> lookin good bro. im out of austin... you goin to los magnificos *


yea I'll probably go to los magnificos, I'm also working on a new 20" bike, I kinda retired my old 20" trike, but i think i'll just show models,


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jul 21 2008, 07:33 PM~11143734
> *yea that's what i was thinking too, the frame under the truck is very bulky, i guess i got lazy
> *


yea its not the easiest to lay out i got one i got to lay on 24s in my photobucket if u wanna check it out
http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/kykustoms/ext/


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> *yea its not the easiest to lay out i got one i got to lay on 24s in my photobucket if u wanna check it out
> http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/kykustoms/ext/
> *


very nice set-up, keep us posted


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sup man, you got some awesome builds! lots of time put into them and i like that. keep me update whenever u do! check out my thread if you have time Customcoupe68 builds


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yea I'll probably go to los magnificos, I'm also working on a new 20" bike, I kinda retired my old 20" trike, but i think i'll just show models,
[/quote]
 ill be there. what class you making your bike?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Freshly painted, not done yet needs clear.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Oct 5 2008, 04:37 PM~11784250
> *Freshly painted, not done yet needs clear.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Adrian! You think it'll be ready for the show this weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 07:49 AM~11800221
> *Disney on Ice</span> has now been moved to the Reliant Arena.  Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center.  We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen.  We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
> *


ill be there...yall oging....theres models that go to :cheesy:


----------



## TXMADE (Aug 25, 2006)

i hope to make it this year


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXMADE_@Oct 7 2008, 11:16 AM~11801651
> *i hope to make it this year
> *


I'm the head judge for the models.  Looking forward to seeing, whoever can make it, there!


----------



## TXMADE (Aug 25, 2006)

:biggrin: i hope i can make it to saturdays show too


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ill be making i tout there


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Oct 5 2008, 04:37 PM~11784250
> *Freshly painted, not done yet needs clear.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 7 2008, 01:17 PM~11802673
> *ill be making i tout there
> *



Whuuuut! You're a Texas boy now! j/k We KNOW you'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Oct 7 2008, 01:27 PM~11803363
> *Whuuuut!  You're a Texas boy now!  j/k We KNOW you'll be there! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 7 2008, 01:17 PM~11802673
> *ill be making i tout there
> *


guess i wont be taking my cars :nosad: :nosad: :| 

j/k ill be bringing some. :0


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

pics for buggs, doc, and david, from los magnificos car show


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

new project '50 pick-up, real wood bed with old school work rack, and first time using brass tubing for my hinge-work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Dec 29 2008, 10:10 PM~12555040
> *new project '50 pick-up, real wood bed with old school work rack, and first time using brass tubing for my hinge-work.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

50 is looking good....The only suggestion that I would make is to us thin strong wire that you can find in the brass section of hobby stores and use the smallest tubing, either aluminum or brass that you can cause you will notice 2 things doing the 50, 1 that the front part of the door sticks out and 2 you won't be able to put a door pannel without it sticking way out because your tubing is too thick.....

Hope that helps and keep us posted....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

great work homie


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

another project in the works, it started as a amt 1951 chevy, chopped the top, removed some pillars, french antennas, molded in bumers, redid the doors upwards, shaved body trim, still needs lots of work.




























thanks to buggs and david p. for some good ideas.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jan 19 2009, 01:28 PM~12749241
> *another project in the works, it started as a amt 1951 chevy, chopped the top, removed some pillars, french antennas, molded in bumers, redid the doors upwards, shaved body  trim, still needs lots of work.
> 
> 
> ...


This is looking good Adrian! :0 Nice work man!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

90% done.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Feb 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13120436
> *90% done.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Started with donk kit.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Finished


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pop trunk :cheesy:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

where did the wheels on the Lexus come from?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Lac homie!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 9 2009, 10:44 AM~13836878
> *Nice Lac homie!
> *


X2!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks guys, 
ptman2002 the wheels on the lexus came from the 1939 ford sedan delivery "rides magazine"edition, i didn't like the wheels that it came with for my 39, so i just saved them for a later build.

da_squid that pop trunk quote, is from a real car, i saw it at this year's los magnificos car show here in houston.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Was working on this monte










but then the guys here in houston, wanted to do a week-long build, what ever in one week. so monte got put on hold. and built a mercury hot rod style, took 5 days and now done.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

oh yea, first time doing flames free hand, like if it didn't show huh..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Feb 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10029562
> *Sorry for lack of updates, but here is what i've been working on, I'm thinking a green, with another color for patterns, any ideas welcomed.
> 
> 
> ...


a nice coat of silver flake with some kandy green patterns


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

had some extra time to make a foxtail for the antenna


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jun 10 2009, 04:18 AM~14144056
> *Was working on this monte
> 
> 
> ...


Monte looking very nice!!   

But not feeling the Merc, not my style but great work!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like that Merc!! Sick bro!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@May 10 2009, 01:24 AM~13841361
> *thanks guys,
> ptman2002 the wheels on the lexus came from the 1939 ford sedan delivery "rides magazine"edition, i didn't like the wheels that it came with for my 39, so i just saved them for a later build.
> 
> ...


:yes: i remember to, let me look through my pics from that show, i think it was on a candy red ride?


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Mann, I really like that green Impala. Looks like I have to hook up with the Houston builders to get my game back tight. LOL!

Aye, keep up the good work!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

MORE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

quick build, to try imports.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

scratch built Nitrous tank in back


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice detailed ride !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Niiice


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

You put some time in on the riviera. Sweet!!!!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 4 2009, 02:30 PM~15871893
> *Niiice
> *



X2!!! nice job Adrian!!!


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 21 2009, 07:07 PM~15145384
> *MORE!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

I NEED SOME SUPER POKES HIT ME BACK ASAP


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

got bored today, so i decided to try to make some airbagsfor the first time. not sure if close to scale, but just a try.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey buggs, found the link for license plate maker, thanks again.


http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

new project on the table.


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

playing with paint, and some lace


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@May 8 2009, 11:31 PM~13832733
> *Started with donk kit.
> 
> 
> ...


i like this caddy....where you get these murals at?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 4 2010, 08:28 PM~17391166
> *i like this caddy....where you get these murals at?
> *


printed on testors decal paper, mural I got online


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@May 4 2010, 08:48 PM~17391390
> *printed on testors decal paper, mural I got online
> *


fur real!!! i never knew you could do that..i have the basic decal program an paper.will that work?? where can i find murals to print??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 4 2010, 07:12 PM~17391675
> *fur real!!! i never knew you could do that..i have the basic decal program an paper.will that work?? where can i find murals to print??
> *


all over. type boris vallejo on google hes a sick artist


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 9 2009, 10:11 PM~14144783
> *a nice coat of silver flake with some kandy green patterns
> *


lookin good cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

lace didn't come out like i wanted, so i tried some gold leaf.


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

deep dishes look koo...

bring em rides to our show next time... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good keep up the good work


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17741865
> *deep dishes look koo...
> 
> bring em rides to our show next time...
> ...


info on the show??


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 10 2010, 12:05 PM~17748698
> *info on the show??
> *


x2


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

x3 on the info...what part of houston are you in? i'm NW just inside the beltway by 249... maybe you could give me some pointers on how to be a less sh%#ty builder.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@Jun 10 2010, 08:53 PM~17753146
> *x3 on the info...what part of houston are you in? i'm NW just inside the beltway by 249... maybe you could give me some pointers on how to be a less sh%#ty builder.
> *


go to the monthly meetings, click on the link in my sig. hams club.


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

happy fathers day


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adam 225_@Jun 20 2010, 10:22 PM~17841542
> *happy fathers day
> *


thanks, same to you...


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

'65 I'm working on


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jul 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18040354
> *'65 I'm working on
> 
> 
> ...


looking good nice detail work


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I did a quick curbside, thanks to buggs for the '79 caddi, 
"Jus a Luv Machine"


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

sorry the '65 is really a '66, i caught my own mistake


----------



## adam 225 (Jun 5, 2009)

those are some nice model cars *ttt*


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Like I told you...nice work on the Impala! like the detail! The "Luv Macheene" turned out kool too! lol Good thing I didn't throw it away...one mans trash...LOL!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool builds homie !


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

finally finished, well like 2 weeks ago, but here are the pics of the '66


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Aug 30 2010, 08:32 PM~18444931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diggin' this one homie !!!!!!!!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll bring my box of goodies to the meeting friday, for the SLAM crew


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Oct 5 2010, 08:49 PM~18745106
> *I'll bring my box of goodies to the meeting friday, for the SLAM crew
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: is any of this for sale?


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Maybe I should give you all my stuff to cast.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

:0 :0 OMG, we've created a monster! We shouldah never showed you how to cast parts! lol Looks like you have been busy!!! Great work Adrian!!! Lookin forward to seeing your work Friday at the meeting!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG! Speakers and amps, im there. Tell me when and where, Buggs text me the info, I will be back Thursday night.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 5 2010, 11:20 PM~18747023
> *:0  :wow: is any of this for sale?
> *


Bring your dollars. :biggrin: 

Dollar sale each, will be selling at 602 Sawyer St. Houston, TX 77007 
PS2 w/ controller
Kicker amp
Audiobahn amp
4 different speakers
swamp coolers 
fuel cell
batteries
sawed off long horns for caddy's


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

slam crew gets some freebies :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

another busy weekend, with new stuff....


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 19 2010, 09:19 PM~19114827
> *another busy weekend, with new stuff....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Hey if you ever run out of stuff to cast I got a whole pile waiting :biggrin: Can't wait to see what comes out next :thumbsup:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 20 2010, 12:00 AM~19115141
> *:0  :0  Hey if you ever run out of stuff to cast I got a whole pile waiting :biggrin:  Can't wait to see what comes out next :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

made more molds



















used the black dye










caddy horns finally came out right


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Good work man! Might be pickin up some supplies today also


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i need this whole case. :biggrin: nice work on the resin goodies..are they for sale?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 AM~19131507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sure what u like? 1 dollar per item, 2 for black dyed color per item, 2 bucks shipping, some rein needs flash cleaned, but not all,


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 21 2010, 10:27 PM~19129323
> *made more molds
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the molds! Were you able to cast those seats?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

i need to invest in 1 of those cases. nice work on that resin dude!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 22 2010, 11:57 PM~19138518
> *Nice work on the molds!  Were you able to cast those seats?
> *


i never got a chance, then i ran out of rubber mold mix, maybe later, i did make a mold of a racing bucket seat that came out the skyline kit we bought, thats also were i got the intercooler from... :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 5 2010, 11:20 PM~18747023
> *:0  :wow: is any of this for sale?
> *


also have some items on ebay.com, search under "1/24 resin speakers and amps" or username mercuryadrian.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 28 2010, 09:34 PM~19185445
> *also have some items on ebay.com, search under "1/24 resin speakers and amps" or username mercuryadrian.
> *


ILL CHECK YA OUT FOR SURE!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

some new stuff










fade blue up to purple


















root beer


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

monte carlo is looking good brother what color did you used :wow:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Jan 8 2011, 07:15 AM~19538297
> *monte carlo is looking good brother what color  did you used :wow:
> *


thanks, i used testors lacquer root beer. lays down smooth too.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work man


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Dec 29 2008, 08:10 PM~12555040
> *new project '50 pick-up, real wood bed with old school work rack, and first time using brass tubing for my hinge-work.
> 
> 
> ...


Does that el camino have a caddy front clip on it? That's too cool, I like your builds, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Jan 16 2011, 03:22 AM~19610205
> *Does that el camino have a caddy front clip on it? That's too cool, I like your builds, thanks for sharing.
> *


 that pic was taken at a show here in houston, not my build, but yea it's the game over caddy- elco, wish it was my build.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, I saw your entry form for los magnificos 26, I remember I wanted to see all the local artists perform that year, but I had to work, I stay over in pasadena.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

finally had a chance to finish a build, it's nothing special, just a quick build.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Mar 4 2011, 08:31 PM~20017950
> *finally had a chance to finish a build, it's nothing special, just a quick build.
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool.. i like the interior.. how's the monte coming?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Mar 4 2011, 08:31 PM~20017950
> *finally had a chance to finish a build, it's nothing special, just a quick build.
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool.. i like the interior.. how's the monte coming?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 5 2011, 01:55 AM~20019847
> *thats cool.. i like the interior.. how's the monte coming?
> *


another slow build, been busy these last couple of weeks, hopefully i can get some more time in.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

new one in the works


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

That's gunna look awesome with those Moze Bowz™ semi wheels.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL!!!  AWESOME Adrian!I think I started one somewhere back in the day! Good luck! looks good!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 3 2011, 09:27 PM~20479017
> *That's gunna look awesome with those Moze Bowz™ semi wheels.
> *


Yesssir


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

something to pass the time


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Adrian!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Yo!! wutup my TX bruthas! that Blazer's interior is cool & that Lac truck is gonna be CRAZY uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Heck yeah dude, everyone can use some Bob's Big Boy in their life!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

dig_derange said:


> Yo!! wutup my TX bruthas! that Blazer's interior is cool & that Lac truck is gonna be CRAZY uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


thanks


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

avidinha said:


> Heck yeah dude, everyone can use some Bob's Big Boy in their life!


hopefully finish by friday, gotta use a tiny brush, this resin figure is small, :x:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow been a while on here, I'm gunna post some pics of some FINISHED rides, yea i actually finished a build, pics coming soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*que onda*

yo Adrian will you post up the impala to see what colors I have to go with.Starting it today


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Montenegro_Adrian said:


> something to pass the time


That is soooooo kool. I love it.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

he's one i finished, just a quick build


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Resin Big Boy mounted on a Wooden Base


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Homie Tingo, hooking up the interior!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Montenegro_Adrian said:


> Homie Tingo, hooking up the interior!!!


damn I like this color,gonna go down.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow I was looking at my old builds, and i was thinking in my head "What was i thinking?!?!" :facepalm:horrible stuff, thank god i met the slam crew, and have better my somewhat skills...


----------

